# Why are we so obsessed with makeup?



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello ladies! I posted this over on MakeUp Alley a few times, purely for my own fascination. Being a journalist, however, when I saw how interesting the responses I got were, I decided to turn this into a magazine article. So after pitching the idea to my editor and getting the go-ahead, I decided to take this to a few other communities to make sure I get a balanced POV. So, here's the question I pose to you:

We come here all the time to gossip about the latest makeup trends, and discuss which products are our tried-and-true. But what is it about makeup that makes you so interested in it, really?

For me, it's actually a kind of calming, creative process, like drawing or painting. It allows me sort of go into a 'zone' and use my face as a canvas. Also, I like the idea of creating a new personality for myself every morning by the way I do my makeup.

Post yours!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

this is a really cool idea! i'd love to see the article when you finish it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think alot of it is a self esteem thing, at least for me. if i think i look good (ie. my makeup looks tops) i feel a little more confident and ready to face the world. i'm not dependent on makeup for my confidence, but it sure does give it a healthy boost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and of course, you can express yourself and how you're feeling through your makeup and that has very calming properties, so it's a really good thing to start the day off with. if you're dreading the work day because of some stressful deadline, it's nice to just take those few minutes for yourself in the morning to enhance your own natural beauty with cosmetics.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 22, 2007)

Seriously, I was just thinking about this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, its 2 fold. I really enjoy the artistic process of deciding which colors go where, and what not...and I really enjoy 'improving' my look by painting on some makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also enjoy collecting it, for whatever reason. The hunt for a rare eyeshadow? I'm all about it.

As my mom puts it "I'd rather have you addicted to MAC than addicted to heroin". Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm interested to hear what others say!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asphyxiad0ll* 

 
_For me, it's actually a kind of calming, creative process, like drawing or painting. It allows me sort of go into a 'zone' and use my face as a canvas. Also, I like the idea of creating a new personality for myself every morning by the way I do my makeup._

 
i completely agree. makeup is my calming & creative outlet.


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The article doesn't come out for another month or so, but I'll be sure to post it when it's through. And if I decide to quotes some of your responses, you'll definitely get a message from me letting you know.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 22, 2007)

Because it's fun. It's the artistic aspect of it that I like.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think make-up makes one beautiful, but I think it helps someone's self esteem. And a higher self esteem makes them beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also find it fun. colors you dont normally see together can look amazing on your eyes!


----------



## Janice (Jan 22, 2007)

I've moved the thread to a more trafficked forum and stickied it. Hope this helps you get responses & your article comes out great!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

For me, personally, I'm a big girl - no, a really big girl.  I don't get much attention and I don't call for it either.  I don't dress out there and I tend to keep to myself in public, but when someone comes up to me out of the blue and says something like "you are just gorgeous" or "I have to ask what eyeshadow you're wearing" etc..., it just makes you feel like you're just like everyone else out there.  It makes you feel pretty - and enjoyed by others, despite not knowing them.

I rarely leave the house without makeup, and if I do, I'm sincerely hideen from everyone else - and rarely get service anywhere.  When I'm made up, it's as if I command service and get tended to very well.

Makeup is a joy in that respect.  It makes me feel better inside and out, and is a serious attitude boost.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I think for me it's become sort of an outlet. I relocated to Texas after Hurricane Katrina. I was/am a manicurist/nail tech and I had TONS of nail supplies at home. I was able to retrieve a lot of items and things that were on my table, but I don't really do my nails like I used to before the storm. So, basically, I became hobbyless.....I was working at Nordstrom after I got setttled in TX. and makeup was about all I could afford, LOL! Seriously, we used to be so slow in the spa that we would wander downstairs and get makeovers or just look at makeup. Now, I had NO interest in this stuff at all, but all the girls I worked with thought I would look great if I got made up (that's better than saying, "You weren't at The Superdome, no need to look like it!", right LOL?). So, a girl at the Smashbox counter did a make over and I looked HORRIBLE. It was a bunch of browns and some blush. I looked SO OLD!! I looked like a kid trying to play "Make Up", but it inspired me....I bought a MAC mascara, then some eyeliners. A few months later I was buying shadows and the obsession was born.....


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 22, 2007)

i like to stand out, and makeup is one not so common way to do it. everyone's all about the latest fashions or even rebelling against the latest fashions by doing something totally random, but i get to output my creative energy into something that not so many people my age (high school age) are completely into. i'll admit, it's a hard balance to wear a lot of eye makeup and have people not assume you're fake, but it's such a fun process. so i get to output my creative energy into something, and look noticeably better while doing so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's also the sheer art of collecting. it's so fun to stay up to date with collections and find colors that complement each other and find things you haven't tried before.


----------



## amoona (Jan 22, 2007)

well for me i figured i've never gotten into drugs or drinking so make-up can be my addicition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i first started playing with make-up i was 18 and i was scared of it because i didn't want to be one of those women who looks like someone else without any make-up on. but i've now began to see make-up as an art form, thanks to many of the wonderful artists at MAC. i really love the art aspect of it and i don't see it as something to make me pretty (trust me my head is big enough already hehe) i see it as something that helps turn my face into art. my boyfriend hates when i wear make-up hehe but i really love it and i especially love doing bright wild colors.

now that i think about it MAC has become a big addiction in my life, but at least i'm not harming myself or others.


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

You guys are giving me *such* good stuff to work with. My editor actually said that she's one of the women who's kind of anti-makeup, and that perhaps my article could change her opinion. I think with what you guys are posting, I'm well on my way to doing just that. It's wonderful to see such a variety of responses, and the somewhat theraputic effect that makeup can have in people's lives. I love it, keep posting, girls!


----------



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

For me, it is just fun.  I grew up with the "make up is optional, should be fun,  and it should be kept in its place" which means that I should not take it too seriously.  I have made lots of mistakes but I am able to laugh at them.  I know some women who are terribly upset if they don't have their perfect faces on.  I don't know if that makes any sense.  But it just comes down to having fun.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 23, 2007)

For me it has a lot to do with enhancing my natural features to make me happier with my look and feel more self-confident.  It's not really relaxing to me, in fact I stress about what to put on my face every day, not to mention how much I spend on it and what other people think of it.  I love to see how I can transform my face from the fresh-scrubbed, uneven, freckled and dark undereye circle-laden canvas (eh, I guess it's not really THAT bad) into a polished, even and hopefully more attractive finished product.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a computer graphic artist [student], and I work with lots of ink, paint, markers, basically color all the time... I love color theory, and I tend to collect colorful things (art supplies, etc) and make-up became my new 'thing' about a year ago. I love collecting makeup, sorting them by color, rearranging them, and catologing them... They are just so pretty!!

I had worn makeup for years, but I only used a handful of nuetral eyeshadow shades, and my make-up looked the same, day after day. Then I suddenly realised my face was a canvas! Now my makeup is a different style everyday! Plus I think it ads to my 'artist' image.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2007)

I really like the art aspect of it and my face or any face can be the canvas!


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

I suffer from low self esteem and make up helps to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## rainbow (Jan 23, 2007)

being the eldest in the family, there is no one to teach me or share with me the tips on makeup or anything about cosmetics. i owe my knowledge and skill from a wonderful angel - MA @ the local MAC counter.

i always think that i m just a very plain girl but hence have low self-esteem but the MA shown me that I can actually look pretty with just a few colors added onto my face. not only this, but she actually helped me to regain my long lost confidence.

i think makeup is not just about making you look pretty, presentable or professional but also helped you to gain your confidence! i certainly dun believe in ugly ducking anymore. all girls can look pretty in their own way with a *dose* of makeup!


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 23, 2007)

I have always seen make up as the ultimate in grooming. My mum has always been immaculately made up, never leaves the house without a lipstick. My gran was always powdered and rouged, even until the last time I saw her before she died. 

I love the way it makes me feel, for example if I want to be assertive and feel confident, then I black up my eyes, and wear a red lippy. 

If I want to be more passive, then, I wear a neutral lippy. 

I don't feel as confident without make up, my eyelashes are very blonde and my eyes are quite deep set, so without mascara they tend to disappear, and without eyeliner my eyes just fade away... 
My skin is also rubbish, I have adult onset acne and the scars that go with that. I don't like going out without makeup because of that. It also helps my skin, in a perverse way, because when i have make up on I don't touch my skin because I don't want to spoil my mu, but without it, I touch and rub my skin all the time, thus making it worse. 

Make up for me is about expressing my personality and its funny what people think of you... my mum is really weird with make up, although she is always wearing it, she wears quite conservative colours. I prefer being bold and bright, and wearing dark eyes and dark lips, which she says are too 'in yer face' for her tastes. Most of my colours are dark, purples and greens, and of course black, grey and silver.

My collection is exclusively MAC, apart from the gel I use to keep my eyebrows in place which is Boots Natural Collection (and only costs £1.75). I used to use a lot of other brands, but someone introduced me to MAC and BAM! that was it, I found my holy grail. Now everything is MAC, and I have a small to medium collection. 

I'm quite creative with my make up, and love matching random colours together - one of my faves is Humid e/s, Grape Pigment and Chrome Yellow e/s in varying degrees. I have a skirt with those colours and it looks fab in my make up. 

I'm not a big LE collector, i won't buy things I won't use, that would be pointless. Actually the only LE items I have are Nightlight pigment and Overdone lipstick. 

I hope that all makes sense and is of some use!! I'm just rambling, but if I think of anything else I'll add it later.

Good luck with the article!!


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 23, 2007)

I second all the above - it's fun and artistic, etc. I love doing makeup for my costumes - it's easily my favorite part!

One thing I like about makeup is that, unless you're allergic to ALL of it, it's pretty much open to anyone - and it kind of levels the playing field to some degree! A key part of it for me: I don't like the idea that beauty is something "natural" that you're either born with or not. I think what we think of as "natural beauty" isn't really natural, anyway (the pictures we see in magazines certainly isnt - even if she isn't wearing much makeup she's probably Photoshopped, had surgery, etc.) 

I don't think complimenting someone on what amounts to an accident of genetics (or criticizing them for the same) is particularly kind or fair or just. Why not just think of our "looks" as something we create? Sure, there are limitations (I'll never be 5'10" in bare feet), but I can make my eyes look bigger, sexier, and more striking. Or just more colorful and fun.

I always laugh when people feel makeup is "cheating." On what? That's like saying clothes cheat by hiding our naked bodies from scrutiny. It's all about enhancement, and approaching beauty as something one can manipulate and celebrate, rather than just being bummed that genetics didn't bestow "perfection" upon you without you ever having to lift a finger. No one will never be perfect, but it takes a certain amount of self-acceptance to really play up what you've got. 

If that makes ANY sense...!


----------



## Moyra (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a computer artist as well, working in the 3D industry as a texture/surface artist. I work insanely long hours (12-16 a day, weekends included) to meet my production schedule for a 3D content provider. Both my husband (also in the computer industry, although not in digital art) and I work out of the house.

Although I have _always_ been the sort who never leaves the house without makeup, pulled together clothing, etc, things escalated over the last year asmy job has become extremely stressful. Around the time things got really crazy, I realized that I really needed to take a break in the middle of my work day, get some exercise - there's no other way to push pixels around a screen and manipulate models other than sitting - and clear my mind.

Enter my makeup obsession - the perfect creative mind clearer. My collection has grown immensely since April of last year. I had to graduate from a small-ish 4 compartment makeup bag to a 3 level traincase monster on wheels. My birthday is in two weeks, and I asked for a makeup table, a beautiful gold lacquer and painted thing. It will certainly not accomodate all my makeup, but it will give me dedicated area to play
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most of my shopping is done online, which doesn't get me out and away from work. About the only regular outing I force myself to take is to the MAC counter for a peek at the new collections. I don't buy everything, by any means, but somehow, even not buying everything, I have outgrown my immense traincase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love doing other people's makeup as well, however, I doubt I would want to this for a living. Its more of a stress relieving hobby, a way of giving myself something to look forward to that makes the long days more bearable.

Don't get me wrong - I love the basics of my job, its incredibly challenging, super creative and I get the rare luxury (for a working artist) of taking my projects in any direction I envision. However, without the daily makeup therapy pause, I think I would lose my mind. It helps me focus and become centered again, and as such, is wonderfully therapeutic.


----------



## beckasings (Jan 23, 2007)

For me, I was never good at drawing or painting and I feel kinda of envious of people who are good at that stuff. They get to work with all kinds of paints and crayons and canvases and brushes, etc and i really have no use for that fun stuff... So I guess make up is an artistic/creative outlet for me. I love collecting all the different colors and textures and products. 

I have a fairly large collection, and I don't use all of it all the time, but its satisfying to have the *perfect* red lipstick when you need it, or to have a lot of fun and funky options when you're getting dressed up to go out with friends to a club, or more sophiscated options if you're going on an interview or to the theatre.

I think some people are turned off by make up, or even intimidated by it, because they haven't found the products or colors that work for them. But when you *do* find those holy grail items, the ones that make you feel pampered and really enhance your natural beauty, all the hunting and experimenting and collecting becomes worth it!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jan 24, 2007)

With the exception of some brown eyeliner from time to time, I never gave makeup much thought.

I had a Caboodle filled with "junk" makeup, that I never used unless I was bored.

This might sound odd, but that all changed when I became a mom.  

When I became a mom, my attitude in and about life changed.  No longer was I responsible just for myself.  I couldn't sleep just whenever I wanted.  Friends couldn't call at 11pm to go out and I'd be ready in 15minutes.  My life and body were no longer mine.  My being belonged to the baby....my boobs belonged to the baby.  Then at the end of the day, I also had a husband that needed my attention.  I always felt that my identity had somehow been changed.  

A few months after my first son was born, my sister and I attended a MAC event.  The MA just blew me away with how he made me look.  Yes, it was a little over the top, had I done it myself (and had I known how to apply it), I probably would have toned it down some, but nonetheless I loved it.  No longer was I the tired, ragged looking new mom who's favorite new clothing item was black sweatpants.  I looked human.  I looked pretty.  When my sister and I came back home after the event, my husband actually stood up and told me "you look great".

Now there are still many days when me and the boys are at home all day, with my hair a mess, wearing sweat pants and some spaghetti-handprinted t shirt, but when I get ready for work at my part time evening job, or out to run errands, putting on my makeup and making myself look pretty is often the highlight of my day.

It's crazy the way I look before I do my makeup and hair compared to after.  It really looks (and feels) like a completely other person.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi this is an interested topic and I would like to add a few comments. Firstly a little background about me. I grew up as a Tom Boy, in fact in some ways I still am. In addition my profession is male dominated and can be rather "testosterone" fuelled. So, for me, makeup is like this need to get in touch with my feminine side. It completes that innate part of me. I used to think being "tough" meant I had to act "masculine". But the older I get the more I realized I can look pretty, feminine and just be a woman and still be tough, smart and driven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I am making sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too agree with the artistic/creative satisfaction of makeup. In addition, makeup in my view is just part of personal grooming. Naturally we enjoy being around someone who keeps clean (showers), is tidy (grooming & dress) and makeup is not much different than that. Don’t get me wrong, more makeup is not better but attention is definitely appreciated. I can’t speak for everyone else but when I see a nicely put together woman or man walking down the street I just naturally take an extra longer look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly when you mentioned your editor was sort of "anti-makeup" I think it really depends on how you perceive what the meaning of wearing makeup means. For some people they may view it as society's expectation to keep up with the ideal beauty or oppression of women to be deemed as “attractive" in a man's eye. But for me, I wear makeup for myself and not for anyone else, and that's the honest truth. I am comfortable going outside with no makeup but to me it's part of my presentation. It’s the same as if I couldn’t shower for days because I would just feel dirty and gross and that has nothing to do with society or what a man thinks about me. It’s just how I feel about myself. HTH.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 26, 2007)

Makeup is very cathartic to me, I would say I'm addicted for sure. I love color & texture and the feel of it sometimes, it still amazes me when somehting new and different comes out, like you would think everything would be invented by now. 

I love to wear makeup because it allows me to be whoever I want to be that day, I could be a smokey eyed vixen, a shy waif, or a hollywood bombshell. It lets me be a artist & inventor (making your own products by mixing colors, products, etc.). I don't feel complete until it's on, I don't feel polished. . I think I'm pretty without and often times I do forgo it to do simple errands (okay, not totally maybe a little mascara & gloss!).  Similerly, I like to do makeup on other people for a living because I get so much joy (I know it sounds corny.....) from seeing their eyes light up and their confidence grow just from a quick swipe of lipstick or a swirl on the cheeks. It fascinates me to see people go from 0 to 60 in one second when they look in the mirror.


----------



## Pascal (Jan 26, 2007)

I am obsessed with make up because it makes me up, it makes me up into anyone I want to be, and anyone I can pretend to be. It lets me create a new person each time I wear it, I love to play with colors, I love all colors and variety. I guess our faces are canvases and we create an fine painting when we put on make up and it truly does make women beautiful, I feel so much better when I wear make up compared to when I don't wear make up.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

i have always been into makeup. i only started loving mac in the summer, and by next summer i may not any more. i have a very obessive personality, so something else might come along that i attach myself to.

but i tend to obsess about things that i am good at or have the potential to be good at (usually artistic things)

simply though, it's fun and i like to look different but not to an extent that would single me out as weird. being able to experiment with different colours and looks is fun too.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm obsessed with makeup and always have been.
I like it because you can make people feel good about themselves, feel prettier and to give them a new look and perspective into how things can look. Its also a creative outlet, which is why I prefer big dramatic look with lots of color and bright colors compared to "natural" makeup...
I feel inspired by people, which hopefully I can pass on and inspire other people with color.
Its also a way to bring out confidence to those who can sometimes get a little shy, and to define certain areas which you love and minimize those you aren't so fond of.
I love color and I love seeing people in color when this world is sometimes so black and white. I like to mix it up and make people look and think twice and not be so judgemental...

That doesn't really make sense I'm sure, but it does to me... LOL


----------



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_With the exception of some brown eyeliner from time to time, I never gave makeup much thought.

I had a Caboodle filled with "junk" makeup, that I never used unless I was bored.

This might sound odd, but that all changed when I became a mom.  

...._

 
Damn girl, you made my eyes water, this is so cute, and me being afraid of someday being a mom, makes me kind of long to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me sice I never pursued art after high school it's an artistic outlet. (And also an excuse I use for having soo much makeup). Though it's also for confience. I can't believe how much better I am treated, especially by random people when I'm out and about, or shopping. I do have very striking features, but makeup plays them up sooo much. My boyfriend always loves when I do my eyes and lashes. I tell him sometimes, I have too much on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he'll say you're still hot as hell, with none little or too much, it doesn't matter. What sucks is my love for gloss is fading. I rather get smooches than have gloss on. lol . So yeah.....it's a mix of both artistic/confidence.


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 27, 2007)

I like the transformation aspect of it (particularly when I need to go from looking dead to alive in the morning). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The artistic and soothing-morning-ritual parts, as everyone else has mentioned, are also huge reasons why I enjoy it so much.


----------



## cherryice (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been into cosmetics since I was about 12 and my friend and I would sit in study hall together and go through our lipglosses and balms, all spread out on the table.  Our teacher thought we were nuts!

For me, it boosts self-esteem.  Putting on foundation and concealer is very tedious for me, but the outcome is worth it.  Having acne just makes you want to hide your head in the sand and with the right products, I can give the illusion of a decent complexion.

Also, I'm pretty conservative in every aspect except makeup, which is when I'll break out the different colors and "play."  I'm not trendy fashion-wise and stick to the same hairstyle, but with makeup it's so easy to make a change.  I love trying to do different glam looks.

Lastly, it's a kind of collection.  My MAC and Fyrinnae pigments are just gorgeous to look at, even if I'm not doing anything with them, so it's a sort of eye candy.  When you see a color that appears to be green but then switches to brown, well, it's just cool! (What can I say, I'm easily amused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I hope to read your article!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 30, 2007)

i believe that make-up enhances certain/different features in different people.  And different products/textures/bases/colors etc. determine how these features are accentuated.  It makes girls different, and unique depending on how it is used/applied.  And i believe that we are now obsessed with it because since most of us girls wear makeup, we see eachother in public and we either envy other girl's makeup or facial features, or we see something on another girl that we think might look good on us as well... and so we go home and try to be the best! or somewhere near it. [admit it... u dont put on makeup to look uglier than the girl sitting next to you do you??]  It's always a goal to try and look my best [as im sure it is for the rest of you as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] so i think deep down inside [although we are all beautiful and some of us might deny it but...] we are all secretly competing with the girl behind us in line, or the girl walking the other way, or our friends at school/work.  And like i said before, the more variety of cosmetics and select features that come with them, the more doors open up for uniqueness and individuality. it is an art. a way to express emotion, trend, personality, etc. and it is a girl thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3 [which of course makes it wonderful!!!!]


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 3, 2007)

In highschool it started with just getting my non-descript asian eyes noticed as a facial feature!  I didn't care if people didn't notice I had makeup on, so long as they noticed my eyes.  I kept playing around with makeup but never really went further than liner and mascara till preparing for my wedding, when I did my own makeup.  My makeover with MAC hoooked me in and it snowballed from there.

Creating my fotd is like putting together an outfit for me, and buying cosmetics was a cheaper way to reinvent myself than to redo my wardrobe.  It's also a way of keeping "in style" without clothing; I hate buying "in" clothes which are only "out" 2 years later.  I can alter my fotd in a way I can't alter my (entire) wardrobe and (individual) clothing.

As others have said, it's a also a calming time when you just get in "the zone".  Going into adulthood and studying for the masters program I'm in, there isn't much time or room for creativity (although some may argue that writing an essay is an art!).  Making up my face is my artistic contribution to my day.  It also signifies a fresh start from whatever crappiness may have happened the day before.

I also like to challenge myself in this area, building up my skills and trying new things every week (and juggling my budget when a new collection comes out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I find it especially challenging because I'm East Asian (specifically, Chinese).  Not that our features our harder to work with, but it's difficult to find examples to work from, so I need to see how I can adapt a look on a face with defined cheekbones and a crease in the eye area onto a face with few angles and a eyelid fold.  It's an activity in which I can see more tangible results than the courses I'm taking at school!

Lastly, I like collecting things.  There's a hint of - I dunno, pride? satisfaction? being part of a special club? - when I get my hands on a limited edition item, especially one from past collections that everyone talks about. And at least by collecting makeup, I'm gathering items I can use - or is that simply another way to justify my obsession?


----------



## Jaim (Feb 4, 2007)

I like makeup because of its ability to transform a person!


----------



## gravity (Feb 6, 2007)

I think the appeal is two-fold for me.  Firstly, I have always enjoyed the whole transformation side - I used to do stage/special effects stuff as well as cosmetic makeup and the difference you can create with some powder, paint and brushes is just amazing.  This also kind of ties in with the whole artistry of makeup - if you're trying out a high-fashion look or something radically different to a normal every day face there is a sense of artistic achievement.

Secondly, self esteem - although this is more me personally than a general comment.  I have extremely low self esteem which I suspect is due to my mother always telling me I would be pretty if I lost weight.  Which made me feel like I wouldn't be pretty unless I was skinny.  I noticed she complimented me a little when I wore makeup.  Now I won't go see her with a bare face.  I feel much more confident when I have my war paint on


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

i have always been into makeup. ive worn it since 5th grade (of course they made me take it off) hehe. i have always been into collecting it, and practicing and practicing. i guess it helps me relieve stress, and like someone already mentioned it is a creative outlet. to me it's about harnessing my inner beauty and expressing it like an art. that's why mac is perfect, i think they totally encompass art and creativity, hence the name "makeup art cosmetics" lol


----------



## HotPink (Feb 9, 2007)

I have always had great admiration for artists, both because of the beauty they create and my inablity to create art myself.  I have taken a few art classes, but I have never really been good at it. When I really started getting into makeup, for the first time, I finally felt artistic and creative.  So, for the most part, my makeup is my form of artistic expression.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 9, 2007)

My parents were very strict so eye makeup was forbidden so as an adult i really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 9, 2007)

its theraputic


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, it's a way for me to pamper myself. I like taking it slow and doing my makeup. It can take me 30 minutes to an hour on the nights I make it part of my getting ready ritual. 

It calms me down a lot before I go out. I pull out my big magnifying mirror and sit in front of my computer and browse the FOTDs and the forum and I play my favorite music and I make myself pretty.

Yeah, it is a bit of a confidence boost... I feel just fine without it... but on days with it I feel like I can face more because I am at the best I can be physically that day. It makes me feel put together. Granted my real importance is of course the real stuff, not the stuff on the outside. It just helps me face the situation sometimes. 

I absolutely don't do it for anyone else- my boyfriend hates when I wear makeup and my girl friends aren't too big on it.

I'm more of a casual user though... but I adore and admire the very artistic side of it- costume makeup, glamour makeup, and abstract makeup. I think it's hard to deny that these types of makeup are an art form. I also like to think that if it came down to it, with work, practice and perseverance I could created a face masterpiece of my own.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

I started, because I wasn't allowed to wear it. It was "rebellion" for me in middle school.

I wouldn't say I'm obsessed, because if I really, really wanted to, I could give it up. I consider it more along the lines of my guilty pleasure. I love makeup, because I love color. I don't dress colorfully, oddly enough, but I love looking at color and doing things with color. I love the way makeup looks in the package and on my face. I like doing artsy thing, so it's like being able to paint or draw every single day. I think it's absolutely fascinating how a little blush or eyeliner can enhance a feature, bring out its natural beauty.

It's never been a self-esteem thing for me. I went out today the entire day without anything on my face. I can see how your boss may be anti-makeup if that's where she's coming from, because real self-esteem comes from within 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. However, at the end of the day, it's just cosmetics and it's fun.


----------



## London1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think we use makeup as a form of expression...I think whatever your mood is will reflect what colours your wear on your body and your face. If your mood is not so good dark colours (clothing/eye shadow etc) when your happy you usually wear lighter colours/shadow etc...A perfect example is that a nice red lipstick will always seem to bring your spirits up when wearing it.

The hunt for the holy grail cosmetic item that you just cant live without. Either trying to find it on E-bay or swapping for it. Once the deal is closed and you have it you usually are off looking for another coveted item that is a HG or that people are giving rave reviews on. The discontinued item or Limited Edition items really make you give chase! And it just keeps going on and on...it really seems to be a addiction. Especially the MAC pigments!


----------



## color_lover456 (Feb 12, 2008)

I really like this thread because as a busy college student, I am constantly trying to be more efficient so I need to have a good justification of everything that I invest my time and money into...

I have a very addictive personality, especially with collecting things. I prefer to collect useful things, like pens, erasers, etc (no beanie babies for me) and makeup (especially MAC) is the perfect outlet for this need of mine. 

I've never been exceptionally comfortable with the way I look, but I don't go around with cakes of makeup on my face. In fact, most of my friends are surprised when I tell them I wear makeup. I use makeup to enhance my face, to accentuate the things I like on my face and de-emphasize the things I don't like. For me, makeup is a much better use of time than drinking or other forms of narcotics, and I use the time that I apply makeup in the morning as a meditative time where I collect myself to begin the new day.

I also just recently started experimenting on other people (using all the skills and tricks I learn on specktra) and I love the confidence booster that my friends get after i finish their faces and they look in the mirror for the first time and see a better, more enhanced version of themselves. I am on a career path that is far from makeup (finance and mathematics), and as much as I love the intense rigor and usefulness of what I learn in school, there is nothing that compares to giving people confidence by helping them look better.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 12, 2008)

Its just so much fun to me. I think it makes me look beautiful and its fun to play with all the colors and finishes and different things....its just fun!

I never considered myself an artist ever. But makeup is an art. This is the one thing that truly interests me...it is my absolute favorite thing.


----------



## breechan (Feb 12, 2008)

*I've been into makeup since I was a small child*. It all started with the stage makeup we would use for dance recitals. I loved the dramatic looks, and would always practice the makeup for days before the recitals. 

Gradually as I got into my later teens I began to acquire more makeup and more skills, with some MAC consultations along the way. *I found that it really boosted my confidence and made me feel like a polished lady. *

After graduating from University, I moved to rural Japan. I now have a decent salary and can afford to buy more MAC than ever before. 

*I've always been involved in the arts*, whether it be through classic dance, music, etc. However, I never could get a decent grasp on painting, drawing etc. Makeup has become just another artform in my life. 

*I live in the rural boonies, alone*. I have a fair amount of spare time, and makeup has filled a large void. This forum has inspired me a lot to try new looks, and I've learned a lot. The youtube makeup gurus also inspire me.

Lastly,* it's a bit of a rebellion.* I have to dress conservatively for my job, no wild hair colors, piercings, nail colors or makeup. Thus, on the weekdays I perfect my neutral looks, and on the weekends I go a little crazy with fun colours.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was in my teens and twenties I was a model while in school, and I was used to either being made up or having to do my own makeup. In my twenties and thirties I played in a band, and did work that involved some degree of presentation. Even in my current job as a nurse, presentation is very imortant. People have to look at my face, so I try to make it look good. I also have a few art degrees and had gone to cosmetology school (in my late teens) so makeup is a creative outlet. It's also playtime for adults. At the age of 45, I am not interested in looking younger, not interested in every little trend, but I am interested in exploiting what I have to work with naturally. I adore the idea of a mature woman who has not been botoxed and altered looking sophisticated and sexy. It's very empowering. I don't see it for me -as a super girly, femmey thing, more like a tool-like a "power tie" would be for a male. I like that little bit of glamour time before work...its like having a pep rally, its my mental preparedness as well. I wear makeup even when I am not going anywhere....I wear it for myself. It's kind of odd- I'm not interested in clothing or shoes, I don't carry a pocket book, I'm not what a person would call feminine. I do, however, have a "ton" of makeup. I'm rather obsessed with it-finding the right shade or the perfect textureof lipstick to me is a total rush.


----------



## Willa (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Its just so much fun to me. I think it makes me look beautiful and its fun to play with all the colors and finishes and different things....its just fun!

I never considered myself an artist ever. But makeup is an art. This is the one thing that truly interests me...it is my absolute favorite thing._

 
This is how I feel too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday, a friend of mine told me that some freaks on a message board started talking sh*t about me on the fact that I love makeup...

Yeah so what?
I prefer being who I am than being the lying/frustrated person they are...

I mean, what is the problem with people?
I don't use makeup to look like a clown, I'm not an artist and a professionnal but never people came up to me saying I was wearing too much makeup. I don't even wear foundation!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 12, 2008)

Quite honestly, I enjoy the act of putting it on and the sensation of putting it on with brushes. I'm crap at drawing so make up is a creative outlet for me and funnily enough it inspires me with colour combinations for my dread making business lol.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 16, 2008)

Sometimes I think it's an escape from reality for me


----------



## Briar (Feb 17, 2008)

Umm....'cause its cheaper, and more versatile than tatoos.   

I love the artistry of makeup, and the ability it gives me to express myself with color.  I love the same thing about tats, but lets face it... they're very expensive and they don't wash off.  Makeup's not a long-term commitment.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 17, 2008)

well ive always loved art and im a very creative person.  I love practising with makeup, different colours, different shapes and using different tools for every product.  I love how it can make you look a million dollars and more 'awake' rather than looking the same person all the time.  Theres also many different styles out there, right now i LOVE 50's pin up style makeup because you can have it looking natural or dramatic. Theres so many other reasons why i love it but i would be here all day lol


----------



## User49 (Feb 17, 2008)

Several reasons:

It's a great way to express mood and creativity
It gives me a moment to myself in the morning to have some down time
I think it enhances features
Working as a make up artist as well it's great to see people look at themselves in a new light when you've shown them a new colour or a foundation. A lot of times you get these women who have forgot about themselves. They have kids and get wrapped up in life and the 'me time' just goes out the window. It's lovely when you get them feeling fresh again and they say they haven't felt this pretty in years. It's just about taking care of yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people have a  very negative out look on make up and think it's about 'masking oneself' but I think it's a real positive thing .

There's a quote on the mac site by one of the artist that I really liked to describe it :

"The process of moving from a creative impulse to a practical application."
-Dave S


----------

